# Very Few SRAM Offerings in Specialized Catalog for 2015



## otb4evr (Feb 2, 2003)

I noticed that there are very few models that are equipped from the factory with SRAM components this next year. 

What happened?

Jim


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

They made Sinyard mad?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

skinewmexico said:


> They made Sinyard mad?


I think that is it. The brake recall crap must have cost Spesh plenty across the entire product line. My 2014 Roubaix Disc had BB7s on it.
I saw no add text showing this, and it was a problem as well. The bike only 2 week old was retro fitted with TRP Spyre SCL after I told them I was kicking the rear caliper and my shoe even caught on it.

I think both the cable discs and hydr road setups got pulled off already made bike in crazy numbers. I have no way to prove this other than hearing a few things and my experience with the disc Roubaix with 1/4 cup of conjecture mixed in...


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd bet that very decisions at Specialized get made because of someone being mad.... If I were to guess, It'd come down to money. Plain and simple, Shimano was probably the cheaper option that Specialized could make more money with... There are a number of scenario's where this could play out...

1. When building out the product lines for 2015, Shimano simply gave a cheaper price per component than SRAM did.

2. Perhaps, SRAM couldn't meet the demands of build timeline that Specialized had.

3. Perhaps Specialized got a lot of push-back from dealers not being able to sell SRAM equipped bikes.

Follow the money.... I know that my LBS told me prior to the 2015 bikes being announced/released that they weren't going to be ordering any SRAM equipped bikes for 2015 from either Trek or Specialized.. they simply had too many issues with them and customers bringing them back with problems.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

I think that is a fair reason to not equip bikes with Sram. It provided headaches for everyone related to the industry last year, buyers included. And this year, they may have it fixed, but it may have been all too late to equip the new bikes with Sram, because the orders had already been placed with the companies far in advance i would think.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Sep 15, 2014)

I've only heard good things about SRAM Red 22...have I been miss informed?
Also the new SRAM Red wireless should be out pretty soon maybe timing on that played a part on the higher end stuff.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm not saying red 22 isnt great. I like it too personally. But the hydro brakes situation could have hurt some companies sales pretty badly.
Not saying that holds all the reasoning, but shimano could have given a better deal to such a big company, to get their di2 and 11 speed groups, like the new 11 speed 105, on the market.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Shimano is typically better so Specialized made a good decision. I realize its only my opinion, but after riding them both I find Shimano to be a more evolved and refined group. I also like it better than Campy.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

clarkrw3 said:


> I've only heard good things about SRAM Red 22...have I been miss informed?
> Also the new SRAM Red wireless should be out pretty soon maybe timing on that played a part on the higher end stuff.


Yes... SRAM Red 22 is good, but you're talking about the best the company has to offer.. you'd expect that to be good, wouldn't you. My LBS has had a LOT of issues with some of the lower Rival/Apex series stuff... levers breaking, deraileurs being very sensitive, etc.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

TricrossRich said:


> Yes... SRAM Red 22 is good, but you're talking about the best the company has to offer.. you'd expect that to be good, wouldn't you. My LBS has had a LOT of issues with some of the lower Rival/Apex series stuff... levers breaking, deraileurs being very sensitive, etc.


I think this is a valid point. Because you DO see Sram red offerings in the specialized line up, but not the rest of srams line. And you also can look at the mountain bike line and see that their new 1x11 hold a big presence in the specialized line up. I think TricrossRich may have a great point here. Maybe it's because of problems with the other lines Sram is offering. The only offerings that are not RED from sram in the line up are the roubaix pro race running force, and the awol comp running apex shifters to a mtb x9 der.

Maybe that's it.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Also... why would you spend the money on a sram group when shimano has a group at that same level that's better? with 105 11 speed and their new ultegra offerings, it's hard to compete with those.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

tyrich88 said:


> Also... why would you spend the money on a sram group when shimano has a group at that same level that's better? with 105 11 speed and their new ultegra offerings, it's hard to compete with those.


Who says it's better?

I'd take a Force 22 / Rival 22 over Ultegra / 105 any day.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Well that's my personal opinion. I do like sram, don't get me wrong, but my 105 feels better than the sram force 22 i've ridden. 
Just my take on it.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

tyrich88 said:


> I think this is a valid point. Because you DO see Sram red offerings in the specialized line up, but not the rest of srams line. And you also can look at the *mountain bike line and see that their new 1x11 hold a big presence in the specialized line up.* I think TricrossRich may have a great point here. Maybe it's because of problems with the other lines Sram is offering. The only offerings that are not RED from sram in the line up are the roubaix pro race running force, and the awol comp running apex shifters to a mtb x9 der.
> 
> Maybe that's it.


Spec has to offer the 1x11 on their mtb bikes. I ride mtb and 1x11 loved for it's simplicity. The ever increasing "Enduro" style riding/racing fits perfect with 1x11. Shimano doesn't have anything but their XTR 11 speed going.


----------

